# Bath, NY. 5m, F, Black, Mollee



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13682277











MOLLEE is a ~5 month old female shepherd pup. Sleek black coat w/some white on chest and toes. 

A new arrival to the shelter - updates to follow 

Finger Lakes SPCA, Inc. 
Bath, NY 
607-776-3039


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Abump for the pretty girl.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Moving you back up little lady.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to call the shelter.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just spoke withe the shelter. She will need to go to a home without cats. She is "obnoxious" as the person put it. She just needs someone that can exercise and train her. 

She was an owner surrender because they couldn't deal with her (obviously not GSD people).

I told them I would call back Fri/Sat to get an update on her. We have worked with this shelter in the past so pulling her wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how can a 5 month old puppy be obnoxious? That's ridiculous!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh, I think it's really easy for a five month old puppy to be obnoxious, especially when they've had no training, no exercise, no rules. But it's sure not a huge problem in my opinion -- it will just take time and patience. 

She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark I would be willing to foster her, if she isn't to far from me I'll go get her. I am not worried about the cat things, she just need work.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am moving this to non-urgent. This is the shelter Angelina was in from July-December. They really are a humane society. Angelina went to RebelGSD.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411Mark I would be willing to foster her, if she isn't to far from me I'll go get her. I am not worried about the cat things, she just need work.


I am going to be so jealous of you if you foster her!!!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

any updates on this little one?


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Is there anything in the works for this girl?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I haven't heard anything, but will call the shelter tomorrow morning after work. Will post what I find out. If I need to I will go and get her myself.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Kay, were you able to call?

Bath is 3 hours from you.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I was not able to get through to anyone. I know they are 3 hours from me any ideas mark?


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

They're only open Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Saturday from 11-4. Did you call in that time frame?

I'm about 1.5 hours from Bath and I think I've been to this shelter before...


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry not sure what day I called on her. My dd has swine flu and has been very sick. So between work and my dd I have lost track of my days. I will be sure and try again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kay..I"m sorry to hear your daughter has this dreaded bug. I hope she's feeling better soon.

Is there any news on this girl? It just dawned on me that I work in Elmira so am only about 1/2 hour from her.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Elmira and Bath are quite close! I always go shopping out that way when I'm staying at my family's cabin on one of the lakes out there.









Hope there's good news on the way for this girl!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok Spoke with Beverly at the shelter today, and Mollee is still there and looking for her home. She is 5 ot 6 months old, again they said she would do better in a home without cats. 

For those of you that are closer to this shelter is there anyway you can go and get a look at her. 

Mark Please check your PM's, I am sending a message. Thanks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I will not have time until Wednesday or Thursday and that will depend on the shelters hours.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why specifically would she be better without cats? She is very young so is it a training issue?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

They just seem to think she would do better without them, I guess she shows alot of interest in them. I am not concerned about the cats, I have a couple that are pretty dog aware. 

If you could go and check on her maybe get some better pictures, I would so greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much for all your support Jax08, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We can take her and Kay will foster her. 

Open Daily 11:00 am to 4:00 pm. Closed Thursdays & Sundays *Adoptions generally end at 3:30 pm


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you are already committed to her is there any purpose in me going to meet her?

Kate...do you need help transporting her?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

We haven't committed to her. I was saying we will commit to her after you go and see her if everything is ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mapquest shows this to be about 50 minutes from where I work. I can't do it tomorrow and they are closed Thursday so I won't be able to get there before next week.

kathy, when are you able to get there?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Is there anyone that can get out there and look at her before then? 

Michelle thank you for your offer to help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there anyone that can go meet this girl in the next couple of days?

does anyone have an update from the HS on her?


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

jeeze i would love to see more pics of this girl. She looks very fit!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you still need more info on this girl? My family is camping up that way this week and perhaps I can get up there and visit her on my way up to the lake.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mark wants more info on her before he will commit. I couldn't get up there last week. If someone can get up there before me that would be great.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll let you know if we're planning on heading up that way this week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you. I have Friday off and they are closed Thursday so it has to be tomorrow or Wednesday for me to do it. If you could let me know as soon as possible that would be great.

Can anyone call the HS to see if she is even still there? I'm at work so can't right now.

Mark..have you called the HS so they are expecting anyone?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I can call today when I get home from work and see if she is still there, or if they could send updated pictures. I will post when I know more. Thanks Kay


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

I called today. She is still available. They are not sure how she is around children yet, and she will need some obedience training(jumping, ect). Health wise she is perfectly fine. She has really high energy which is why her last owner couldnt keep her. Im about 3 1/2hrs away and can drive up there tmr to see her. If all goes well and she's in good health like they said I would love to take her and give her a good home like she deserves.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey that'd be awesome if you could give her a home! She's been there for a while and last time I was at the Bath shelter things looked pretty cramped (mind you, it has been some time since I was there). 

Keep us posted!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 LifeI called today. She is still available. They are not sure how she is around children yet, and she will need some obedience training(jumping, ect). Health wise she is perfectly fine. She has really high energy which is why her last owner couldnt keep her. Im about 3 1/2hrs away and can drive up there tmr to see her. If all goes well and she's in good health like they said I would love to take her and give her a good home like she deserves.


That would be awesome! Please keep us posted on whether you go see her or not!
Good Luck! She truly deserves it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 LifeIf all goes well and she's in good health like they said I would love to take her and give her a good home like she deserves.


How is your current puppy that you posted about last week?


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

I checked her out today. She's def a mix. Looks like she's mixed with a Husky. She's very energetic but she is extremely sweet and friendly. She got very excited when she saw me, jumped around and kissed me like crazy, lol. She is a SWEETHEART! They're not sure of her age, roughly around 5-7 months they think. The main lady there said that if no one else comes to pick her up then there is a GSD rescue group that really wants her and that's most likely where she'd go.




Unfortunatly he passed away. He wouldnt make it to one yrs old and he could have passed at any day. Every day was a struggle with him just to breathe and his murmur just got absolutely worse. Medicine or surgery couldnt save him. His breeder is willing to give me 1st choice in there next litter with them handling all of the charges. No dog will ever take his place though


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are probably talking about Brightstar.

So are you taking her?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I don't think they are Michelle. I spoke with them on the phone and told them they might be interested, but Mark did not commit. 

Thank you for checking her out, you didn't by any chance get better pictures did you?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This girl still needs rescue.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 Life
> 
> Unfortunatly he passed away. He wouldnt make it to one yrs old and he could have passed at any day. Every day was a struggle with him just to breathe and his murmur just got absolutely worse. Medicine or surgery couldnt save him. His breeder is willing to give me 1st choice in there next litter with them handling all of the charges. No dog will ever take his place though


I am so sorry


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Twenty 2 LifeI checked her out today. She's def a mix. Looks like she's mixed with a Husky.


Thank you for going to see her. Can you elaborate on why you think she may be mixed with husky, i.e., specific features you see?

I wish the shelter would put up a better picture.

and I am very sorry about your baby


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kay13411I don't think they are Michelle. I spoke with them on the phone and told them they might be interested, but Mark did not commit.
> 
> Thank you for checking her out, you didn't by any chance get better pictures did you?


I didn't want to commit to her until someone went and met her. Kay - if you want to foster her we can take her. I don't have any other foster homes open.


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

That is what the lady in the office told me. Her paws are white, and she has some white on her chest. Her tail is bushy, and her facial features remind me of a husky. Her body structure doesnt remind of a shepherds at all. I wish I could of got pictures of her, because she looks different in person then she does in the one posted. Her hair is a lot longer too. She's very energetic and a jumper. But she's a sweetheart







Im going to wait before I bring another dog into my house. I just lost my puppy and I feel I should straighten some things out here first instead of jumping right into getting another one.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

PB GSDs can have white toe tips or spots on their chest and working line dogs often don't look like Shepherds to people who are more used to black and tan American bred ones. But on the other hand, there are certainly lots of mixes out there and it's very hard to get a good sense of what a dog looks like from one picture. My experience though is that most shelter staff are not equipped to make a breed determination if the dog is not a black and tan American bred dog - which is not to say she's NOT a mix, just trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mark...you are committing to her now? Just wanted to clarify things.

thanks!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I would bet she is PB, take a close look at the picture, unless she is vastly different from it, she looks like a nice GSD to me. I see the white on her toes and a white patch on the chest isn't too rare. Not saying she might have a bit of something else there, but I don't see it. Some GSDs have very bushy tails, it all depends on the lines. I've seen a wonderful B&T american line with a tail that had 7" hair in some spots, yet the dog was a short coat.

She is truly gorgeous, don't you guys wish we all had unlimited space and money?!


----------



## Twenty 2 Life (May 1, 2009)

She is vastly different in person. I was quite surprised actually.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hmm, must be an odd angle, or older picture.
wish you could have gotten a few pics of her. Hope she finds a good home, she's obviously a sweet girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08Mark...you are committing to her now? Just wanted to clarify things.
> 
> thanks!


If she isn't being adopted and Kay can foster her yes I will commit to her.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

any news on Mollee?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

The person that I had intersted in her does not want a mix. I can't foster at this time. I have a pup coming tomorrow that really needed my help, and since Mollee is safe, I had to take the pup, she is from a puppy mill. 

So if there is anyone that can help, please do so.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a doberman that is extremely urgent coming to me on Wednesday/Thursday so that fills my spot for a little while.

Anyone else to help this girl? It may help if someone can get better pictures of her to see if/what kind of mix she is.


----------

